# How To Diagnosis Overfertilization?



## WHODAT (Feb 16, 2010)

I have clones of a White Rhino and Sour Diesel.  My buddy who gave them to me told me to crank the PPM's up to 1000. He uses Pure Blend nutes.  I went to the grow store to purchase the same nutes as the guy who blessed me with the clones, but was discouraged because the grow store owner told me if I didn't run a RO system for water that my plants would start to yellow.  My buddy who gave me the clones grow room is maybe 40-50% yellow. I took the owners advice and went with GH micro,grow,and bloom. I started out with 1/4-1/4-1/4 (micro,grow,bloom) to a gallon of water for 1 week. Today I bumped the nutes up 1-1-1 (micro,grow,bloom) to a gallon of water.  My PH is 5.8. My medium is rockwool. My grow system is Ebb&Flo. My ? is what would be the first signs of overfert.?  I just bumped up the nutes today. Is it to soon to look 4 stress/discomfort signs?  This is my first time growing and it makes me feel like a 1st time father all over again (worried and over protective)


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 17, 2010)

Burnt leaf tips are what to look for... I use GH Flora series.. I think your using them in wrong proportions, 3g 2m 1b for veg.. 1g 2m 3b for flowering.. Dont listen to what people at hydro stores say.. They think they are hydro masters and can help mess you up, and make you buy a bunch of stuff to get in that mess.. 

To grow marijuana you dont even need the veg fert, its called the Lucas formula.. You use micro and bloom throughout the grow.. Its very simple add 1 part micro and 2 parts bloom until you reach your desired PPM..


----------



## WHODAT (Feb 17, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Burnt leaf tips are what to look for... I use GH Flora series.. I think your using them in wrong proportions, 3g 2m 1b for veg.. 1g 2m 3b for flowering.. Dont listen to what people at hydro stores say.. They think they are hydro masters and can help mess you up, and make you buy a bunch of stuff to get in that mess..
> 
> To grow marijuana you dont even need the veg fert, its called the Lucas formula.. You use micro and bloom throughout the grow.. Its very simple add 1 part micro and 2 parts bloom until you reach your desired PPM..


Mindz, this is my 1st grow. Im using Gh Flora too. How can I tell that my plants are ready to start the the veg. portions
 of the nutes?


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 17, 2010)

how old are your plants?

are they from seed or clone?

If you see yellowing starting at the bottom leaves that means they are hungry.. Oh yeah I use tap water for growing, but Im not sure of the condition of your tap water so Im not sure if you can use it..


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 17, 2010)

I just fully understood the question LOL.. What I was saying is you can use the three part nutrients but use them in these proportions.. 3 parts grow, 2 parts micro, and 1 part bloom for veg stage... 1 part grow, 2 parts micro, 3 parts bloom for flowering stage...

With the Lucas formula you dont need the Veg nutrient at all.. I dont even own veg nutes... All you use through the whole grow is micro and bloom... 1 part micro and 2 parts bloom..


----------



## WHODAT (Feb 17, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> I just fully understood the question LOL.. What I was saying is you can use the three part nutrients but use them in these proportions.. 3 parts grow, 2 parts micro, and 1 part bloom for veg stage... 1 part grow, 2 parts micro, 3 parts bloom for flowering stage...
> 
> With the Lucas formula you dont need the Veg nutrient at all.. I dont even own veg nutes... All you use through the whole grow is micro and bloom... 1 part micro and 2 parts bloom..


Mindz, have you tried GH's enhancers (Diamond Nectar, Floralicious Grow etc.)?


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 17, 2010)

I have used the entire GH line and IMO its a waste of money, the only enhancer that seems to do anything spectacular is Koolbloom during the flowering stage... 

Nothing beats good care of your plants....


----------



## WHODAT (Feb 17, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> I have used the entire GH line and IMO its a waste of money, the only enhancer that seems to do anything spectacular is Koolbloom during the flowering stage...
> 
> Nothing beats good care of your plants....


Mindz, thanx 4 all the input. Im going to see how things will turn out this week.  Next week I will try the Lucas Formula.  Do I have to change out the res. or can I just bump up the PPM's with the Lucas Formula?


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 17, 2010)

When plants are young use light nutrients, I start off at 300 to 400 ppm and work up the strength from there.. During full flowering Ill be around 1300 - 1500 ppm depending on strain.. I cant tell you what strength to have your nutes because I dont know the strain your growing.. Every plant is different... A good way to tell how much your plants can take is to add nutes until the leaf tips begin to burn then back off 300 ppm... With Lucas you dont need to bump your PPMs up any.. If you want 600 ppm just add 1 part micro and 2 parts bloom to your res until it reads 600 ppm...

Im at least glad to see that the hydro store guy turned you in the right direction and didnt try to sell you a $900 advanced nutrients cycle. Your on the right track and are asking in the right place now... I do suggest you do a lot of reading, you will learn a lot, oh yeah grab a camera also, pics are the best for being able to tell if theres more you could be doing for your plants


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 17, 2010)

WHODAT said:
			
		

> Mindz, thanx 4 all the input. Im going to see how things will turn out this week.  Next week I will try the Lucas Formula.  Do I have to change out the res. or can I just bump up the PPM's with the Lucas Formula?



Since you already have the GH Flora Grow, why not go ahead and use it?  If you want to use the Lucas formula, I would wait until I ran out of Flora Grow.  

I believe that it is always a good idea to change out your res rather than just adding nutes to what is left.  Plants do not uptake all nutes evenly.


----------



## WHODAT (Feb 17, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Since you already have the GH Flora Grow, why not go ahead and use it? If you want to use the Lucas formula, I would wait until I ran out of Flora Grow.
> 
> I believe that it is always a good idea to change out your res rather than just adding nutes to what is left. Plants do not uptake all nutes evenly.


Thanx, Ms./Mrs. Goddess 4 your input


----------

